# so you've got fancy preps, do you know how to use them?



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

have you tested your equipment? this weekend we are training in fire making and communications with our walkie talkies and handheld cbs.


another I did a field strip of MREs and had them with my boys. man they were NOT yummy. Bradley says its important for your emergency food to not be good. if you had to ration your food and only have 1 day, you don't want it to taste good, because you'd eat it all. he says to think of it like fuel.

are you testing your equipment. do you know how to use your preps?


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Good point and a good Thread. Practice is the key to survival. I am comfortable with most all my prep's, but could always use more practice. I still have a ways to go on food storage but until I finish my shipping container project this winter, that will have to wait.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I was talking to my buddy and I told him I have a lot of preps but haven't tried them. he never thought of that either. especially the communications. we have to test now and have him show us girls. my baby is a communications expert for the marines. he went over a whole bunch of things but I didn't bring my prepps. he said the hardest thing about zombie senario is going to be pretending hes not excited. he loves zombie books. lol

I don't wanna die from being stupid. practicing with what you have is very important. what else should we be practicing?


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

generator, check
food storage, check
chickens, check
Eggs, check
well, check
tractor, check
fire arms, checkety check check

yeah weve tested them.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

We pretty much live our day-to-day lives prepping and rotating through our preps every day. The only things we really do not use on a regular basis are the medical preps and stuff like the water filters. But otherwise all of our food pretty much comes from raw ingredients as does most of the other stuff we use day-to-day. So yeah, we know how to use what we have pretty well.

Of course, the primary reason that Mrs Inor and I prep in the first place is to spit ourselves out of the government induced coma that most Americans live in. The fact that it will help us survive a catastrophe is just icing on the cake.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I was wondering before I went to bed if the britta filters would be of any use to prep. I have put a wad of coffee filters in there. I had the space. not sure what to use them for I wonder if I could use them for a mask to keep the flu or at least the dust out?.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MRE's are not bad. Lived on them for extend periods of time. If you draw the same ones a few times in a row it gets old.
Many of the skills you speak of were away of life for many years for some of us.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I get to go camping on the border for the next 8 days on your dime so I will let you know. I get to do the usual MRE's and such but the true test comes with drastic changes in the weather and maintaining noise/light discipline. I look forward to it because every time I get to test new equipment.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> I get to go camping on the border for the next 8 days on your dime so I will let you know. I get to do the usual MRE's and such but the true test comes with drastic changes in the weather and maintaining noise/light discipline. I look forward to it because every time I get to test new equipment.


 Wait a minute if they shut down the government you on your own dime. I do not wish that BS on anyone they screw it up and everyday people pay for it.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Wait a minute if they shut down the government you on your own dime. I do not wish that BS on anyone they screw it up and everyday people pay for it.


I'm watching the countdown on TV but it doesn't matter for me. I gotta leave the family and lay up on the border. I caught 53 illegals last camping trip so let's see what happens this time. If you ever get the chance, sleep under the stars down New Mexico way. I don't think you could see more stars anywhere


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

stay safe meangreen.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> MRE's are not bad. Lived on them for extend periods of time. If you draw the same ones a few times in a row it gets old.
> Many of the skills you speak of were away of life for many years for some of us.


When I was in the service, MREs were called C rations, (give you any idea how old I am?) I still remember cold winter days in Germany coming in and the field mess handing out "soup" nothing more that beef broth with a little rice (least I hope it was rice) floating around. Would not taste too good right now, but back then it was great. Morale to the story:, be surprise how less choosy a hungry belly can be.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Been there, tasted that Moonshinedave!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

I really think this is one of the bigger things people forget. Knowledge is number 1, you can have the best tools in the world but if you don't know how to use them they are nothing more than door stops. Something that I have recently come across, I have never tried to sharpen a carbon steel knife or axe. I have recently picked up a new Axe and it came dull. I have started working on getting it sharp and learned really quick there is a huge difference in trying to sharpen a stainless steel blade vs a carbon blade. 

Knowledge is going to be 95% more important than having that fancy this or that if you can't use it properly, fact is you could do yourself more harm than good without the proper training or knowledge.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

A couple times now I've given myself quite a few blisters testing out the old "make a fire from nothing but sticks" trick. Had my daughter and her friends that were camping with us watch so though they didn't have to get the blisters themselves, they saw how to do it, and how to NOT do it.

Also learned by all was just how important it is to take care of your primary sources of fire (lighter, Ferro rods, such). 

Side note: The "Beef" stew MRE is my favorite. And I DID get a fire going from the sticks ONCE. Followed by the decision to be sure I'd never have to try ever again!!! To look through my BOB you'd think I was a pyromaniac! 

http://firesteel.com/

.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

ingenuity will be king. mechanics that sort of things I think being a *******/hillbilly has its advantages!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> ingenuity will be king. mechanics that sort of things I think being a *******/hillbilly has its advantages!


I cannot think of a single disadvantage to being a ******* or hillbilly. Some would say that being mocked by New Yorkers or Chicagoians for being a ******* is a disadvantage. I disagree; that gives me the perfect excuse to punch them in their stupid monkey faces!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I like monkeys I wouldn't own or eat one though. and I like being a *******. its an advantage


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

shotlady said:


> I like monkeys I wouldn't own or eat one though. and I like being a *******. its an advantage


Inor's gun safety rule #247: No matter how responsible he seems, never loan your gun to a monkey.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hahaha


----------

